# Grilled Lobster Tails



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Step 1:
Catch lobster








Step 2:
Remove tails








Step 3:
Cut open back to remove poop line








Step 4:
Grill and enjoy with some basil garlic butter and Franks hot sauce


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good! If you turn them upside down...and cut down each side , then pull the soft shell away from front to back, the "vein" will pull out with it.....leaving the meat intact.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice....... we had lobster tonight as well... good living....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Looks good! If you turn them upside down...and cut down each side , then pull the soft shell away from front to back, the "vein" will pull out with it.....leaving the meat intact.


I will have to try that next time. My way I don't get all of the vein out.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

no woryz said:


> very nice....... we had lobster tonight as well... good living....


Always tastes better when you catch it yourself.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here was our supper!:thumbsup:
Charcoal grilled Spiney! I only got 1 keeper Sunday, but at least it filled the plate!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Here was our supper!:thumbsup:
> Charcoal grilled Spiney! I only got 1 keeper Sunday, but at least it filled the plate!:thumbsup:


Still haven't got a spiny yet. Do they taste much different than the slippers?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice.....this is the only photo I have of the lobster.... didnt take one on the grill.....K-man & firefish in the photo..... good stuff


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Normally I preferred the slippers....sweeter and more tender....but this one turned out great on the grill....nice charcoal flavor....basted it with garlic butter and it turned out very tender as well.....surprising for a larger spiney. This is the first spiney I have seen here...while it was in season. Actually saw 2 but the other one had eggs.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We have seen a few spineys in the past.... first time with eggs ever... thats actually a good thing I think...


----------



## Snook Slayer (Oct 17, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Looks good! If you turn them upside down...and cut down each side , then pull the soft shell away from front to back, the "vein" will pull out with it.....leaving the meat intact.


I have read that the spiny should be prepared like he did with the slipper, cut the hard back then push down so the soft side flattens and lets the whole tail sit flat. 

Aren't the Slippers basically the same as the Spiny? I know with Maine lobsters we cut the soft side and push down to flatten.

Here are some pictures and recipes that show a closeup of the spiny being cleaned and a great recipe I tried for Jerk baste. I am assuming the Slipper is the same as the Spiny for cleaning, I never caught one.
http://www.floridagofishing.com/fishing-lobstering.html#recipes


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum, there used to be box car loads of spineys here that is until Hurricane Opal in 1995 sent them packing for parts unknown. They are just starting to migrate back up here with a few more showing up each year.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Snook Slayer said:


> I have read that the spiny should be prepared like he did with the slipper, cut the hard back then push down so the soft side flattens and lets the whole tail sit flat.
> 
> Aren't the Slippers basically the same as the Spiny? I know with Maine lobsters we cut the soft side and push down to flatten.
> 
> ...


 The spineys we get here are usually BIG .....so if you don't cut the tail in half, it will not cook properly. After you cut it lengthwise you baste it.....grill it 5 minutes with the shell up,baste again... and 5 with the shell down. 
The slippers are not as tough bodied as the spineys and have smaller tails....so you don't have to cut them up. "vein" removal is a little different as well.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I always prefered the slippers over the spiney. More meat on the spiney though


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

The legs and antenna horns are good eating too on the bigger spineys. taste just like snow crab legs.


----------

